#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  How can we secure IoT connection through a VPN?

## Bhavya

Most of us use a VPN to get onto websites that are blocked or inaccessible in our country that means most of us use it us a tool of convenience But I heard that we can secure our IoT connection through a VPN network. As when we connect an IoT device to a VPN network, all traffic flowing to and from the IoT device is get encrypted. I have very little knowledge about it. Can anyone explain to me how can we secure IoT connection through a VPN?

----------

